# Zelda Time Line Explained



## Hadrian (Dec 23, 2011)

So it turns out that the timeline posted was in fact the real deal and now someone has translated it from the book with details of the history.

Here are the pages in this video:



And this is the time line explained:






http://www.glitterbe...zelda-timeline/


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 23, 2011)

That is quite different from any previous theory...
I doubt anyone expected three timelines.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 23, 2011)

Man, I thought about this whole three-split timeline alot and I always believed in two (the one with WW and MM following either one) but I never imagined that there would be a third one and I never heard anyone theorizing about it but it makes so much sense when you think about it... I cannot believe that noone thought about what happened to the original timeline, since everyone focused so much on what Link changed. Amazing!

Also that book looks great.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 23, 2011)

...I'm probably more confused than I was before 

I hope someones does a better graphical timeline.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe some people pointed out two plot holes other then that it works.


----------



## indask8 (Dec 23, 2011)

The more I see this timeline, the more I actually like it.

Only problem is, I thought it would be minish cap the oldest zelda (because of the fact this game explains why link got his green hat), now it's skyward sword the first game? And actually eveyone who played skyward sword knows that this game is screaming for a prequal (a zelda in an ancient/futuristic world with robots/electicity/modern weapons, make it happen).


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Dec 23, 2011)

This makes sense |:
>that feel when Link can be defeated


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 23, 2011)

The timeline is a mess -- creates more confusion - I still don't understand how the Hero can be defeated

Curse Ocarina of Time - overhyped junk


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Dec 23, 2011)

Your face when Ganondorf defeats Link, he turns the entire Zelda Universe 2D.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 23, 2011)

so the four sword and the master sword exist at the same time. This means the Pico blade was only modeled after the master sword, it was never the master sword.


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 23, 2011)

Do not like.


----------



## Ultymoo (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks pretty good here. I'm happy to actually have some idea of how the timeline worked. I hadn't even thought of three timelines, but I doubt many people would with just a Game Over screen to look at when you die.


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Dec 23, 2011)

Fission said:


> The timeline is a mess -- creates more confusion - I still don't understand how the Hero can be defeated
> 
> Curse Ocarina of Time - overhyped junk



Heroes aren't imortals...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2011)

NaokiKitsuhine said:


> Heroes aren't imortals...



Depends on the hero.

As I've said before, Nintendo have basically fucked a duck when it came to Zelda continuity so this is the most slapped together explanation they could fabricate. Why couldn't they just say "All the games aren't related at all and we just made different games with different settings because we fucking wanted to"?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 23, 2011)

Link dies when Gannon first hits him with the magic blast at the drawbridge in ocarina of time

im wondering if the next zelda game might show the footage where link is the creator of majorias mask

hes a nice little pic of the scene


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Minish Cap's Hyrule castle is very similar to the one found in LTTP. Logically this means Hyrule Castle design remains the same til after the timeline split.


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 23, 2011)

NaokiKitsuhine said:


> Fission said:
> 
> 
> > The timeline is a mess -- creates more confusion - I still don't understand how the Hero can be defeated
> ...



When I see 'defeated' I take it the hero was killed by (insert 'entity')

In Twilight Princess Link wasn't a child so how does that fit under the Child Era 

Oh well -- I'd rather not know the timeline if it creates more confusion- official or otherwise.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure how anyone can be confused by that timeline.
Makes perfect sense to me. (though, of course, it's a little bare-bones)

Considering the games are only loosely tied together, the timeline works quite well. Though now I bet Nintendo are going to see a lot more fans request sequels/prequels for specific timelines.





Fission said:


> In Twilight Princess Link wasn't a child so how does that fit under the Child Era
> 
> Oh well -- I'd rather not know the timeline if it creates more confusion- official or otherwise.



The Child Era doesn't mean every hero is a child...
It means Link went back in time to when he was a kid after defeating Ganon.
As opposed to him staying an adult. The timeline splits for both possibilities.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 23, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> Link dies when Gannon first hits him with the magic blast at the drawbridge in ocarina of time
> 
> im wondering if the next zelda game might show the footage where link is the creator of majorias mask
> 
> hes a nice little pic of the scene



I didn't know link made that evil mask! I now feel like a timeline correction is going to be made. The other world from that game is possible kid link traveling to the other failed link's time line's future. They never said that Link died, he just failed. What if he grows up and makes the mask to wear. The mask showing people his sadness and how sorry he his. The mask kind of looks like a sad and depressed heart. Many years later, Hyrule's name is lost, a new town as been founded. One day Kid link appears from the other timeline, not knowing he's there to fix a time loop and save the people there.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

still doesnt explain how link can both fail and win at the same time which is impossible!



Pong20302000 said:


> Link dies when Gannon first hits him with the magic blast at the drawbridge in ocarina of time


how does he survive as well than DOES NOT COMPUTE!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you think it's the same Link all over the three timeline?

As the producer said once, it's different heros and Zelda (reincarnated or not).
And, if I remember well, it's even explained in a Zelda game (was it Zelda2?) that all princesses are named Zelda in memory of the first one who is sealed. So there were a lot of generations between most games.


Edit:
Also, I thought Link's Awakening would be in the "flooded Hyrule" timeline.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

The timeline works i just dont get why people cant understand it personally i am loving it it gives a link to the past its proper place in the time line


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm seeing in the future a Zelda game Called "The Legend of Zelda: The Three Heroes"
where the 3 heroes end up in the same timeline where hyrule reborn as a glorious kingdom but Vaati and Ganon unite power to destroy everything, then each Link of each timeline has one of the three triforces and they have to work together to stop the evil plan...

Just daydreaming... xD


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 23, 2011)

Valwin said:


> The timeline works i just dont get why people cant understand it personally i am loving it it gives a link to the past its proper place in the time line


I'm loving this since every game has a place in the timeline. Also, the timeline makes PERFECTLY SENSE. For those that are still confused, I suggest they play the games again. Of if it's just stubborness, it can't be helped.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

the timelines make sense but there's still a flaw link cannot win and be defeated at the same time creating a 3rd timeline! we seen him survive the spell the 1st time there is NO WAY he could have been killed by it a 2nd time or b4...THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 23, 2011)

if u havent played ocarina of time or the other games below it, dont expect to understand this fully (like i dont have a clue what is happening after ocarina of time)
anyway at least nintendo were able to pull it off. I BELIEVE as one said before that they have conjured this after collecting whatever games they have already released

trying creating a timeline for final fantasy


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 23, 2011)

the timeline actually makes sense this way... but, I found really stupid to base an entire timeline on link being defeated
they can actually do the same with every game (what if link fails on skyward sword?, what if link fails on twilight princess? what if... you get the point)


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 23, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:


> *trying creating a timeline for final fantasy*



That is NEVER going to happen - Final Fantasies are totally seperate from eachother.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 23, 2011)

Valwin said:


> The timeline works i just dont get why people cant understand it personally i am loving it it gives a link to the past its proper place in the time line


It's very difficult to understand, just easier to understand than your English


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 23, 2011)

Fission said:


> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> > *trying creating a timeline for final fantasy*
> ...



lol thats the joke

i say fans make their own timeline and submit it to nintendo


----------



## heartgold (Dec 23, 2011)

This is making more sense

Adventure of link is squeal of legend of zedla

Link to the past clearly a prequel of legend of zelda

LA squeal of LTTP

Ocarina of time set out to be a prequel of  Link to the past

and so on....

You see, I hate people who say these games are no way in connection with each other, Nintendo has been building connections game after game released. They have had a master timeline since the beginning.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 23, 2011)

at least, they've respected all the previous confirmations that they've made during all these years... like "OoT predates ALttP", "ALttP is a prequel of Zelda1", "Minish Cap comes before OoT"


----------



## VashTS (Dec 23, 2011)

hardcore fans won't like it although many people have been asking for this for a long time. I am a huge zelda fan, and this doesn't bother me too much. its pretty cool.


----------



## celcodioc (Dec 23, 2011)

I still don't understand how the Hero of Time could be defeated.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2011)

Fission said:


> The timeline is a mess -- creates more confusion



This is because Zelda fans are more concerned about, and put more thought into, a Zelda 'timeline' than the creators of the series do.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 23, 2011)

celcodioc said:


> I still don't understand how the Hero of Time could be defeated.


Because you see it as a game, not as a story. In a story, the hero doesn't always win, while in most games winning is a requirement. You're too close minded.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Hero of Time defeated arc seems like Non-Canon to me. Sorry to the fans of those games that followed but, seriously, making an arc on a "what if Link in OoT died" is just filler crap. I was in the middle of playing all the LoZ games to figure out a timeline but now I'm gonna skip the *Non-Canon/Spin-Off Arc*. To me, it's on the same level as Pokemon Ranger, or Pokemon Rumble.

EDIT: In my hastiness I mistyped. Fixed


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 23, 2011)

Uh, I don't think you know what canon means. Canon means te official/main arc. 
The timeline makes a lot of sense, bar a few minor plot holes which main just be gameplay elements rather than story.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Dec 23, 2011)

I understand it all the timelines but one thing is still buggin' me... all the LoZ games in the _Adult Arc_ are Toon Link...So what exactly is the split between Hero of Time Successful?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

celcodioc said:


> I still don't understand how the Hero of Time could be defeated.




Could have been before he got the master sword


----------



## ganons (Dec 23, 2011)

So how does Link die in OOT and not die at the same time?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

ganons said:


> So how does Link die in OOT and not die at the same time?



Ok oot splits so you could say there like 2 version of him? Also

A link to the past link is not oot link


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 23, 2011)

ganons said:


> So how does Link die in OOT and not die at the same time?


Multiple endings.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

soulx said:


> ganons said:
> 
> 
> > So how does Link die in OOT and not die at the same time?
> ...


But there's only one ending in OoT, Nintendo is like making this shit up as they go along.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > ganons said:
> ...



Princess Zelda somehow messes up the fabric of time  by sending link back in time them causes that a new reality to be created were link loses to ganon and another were ganon is arrested and executed

Time travel is buggy but it does make sense  but if you really see there were like 2 ending in oot


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > ganons said:
> ...









This makes the most sense from what I've seen.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > ganons said:
> ...


Because it's a game to you and not a story, as it was said before in this thread. You HAVE to win the game by surviving and beating Ganon in order to...well win the game. But if you die, nothing happens (in game) but in terms of the story SHIT GETS REAL. Ganon fucks over everyone BECAUSE LINK DIES, causing that timeline split. I personally think it's a little daft to have it in just OoT, but then again when you think about it not very many other LoZ games had time travel in it so it makes sense why there is 3 timelines.

This timeline makes sense. But I still don't fucking like it. I'd rather have no timeline and make us figure it out ourselves like the old days of a few weeks ago.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2011)

soulx said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


tl;dr
nintendo should just keep to one timeline.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Dec 23, 2011)

Guys, the third timeline is created when you go back in time to get the Silver Gauntlets and Lens of Truth.

Without getting them, that timeline eventually results in Link's death, as he cannot beat the Shadow or Spirit Temples (even though you CAN technically beat Bongo Bongo I believe without the Lens of Truth, story and gameplay segregation. You can technically beat the entire game without beating any childhood dungeons too, after all), cannot awaken Impa or Nabooru as sages, and thus Ganondorf obtains the full triforce. The sages are forced to seal him away with the Triforce, he creates the Dark World, and then the Sealing War stuff happens leading into LttP.

You leave this timeline behind when you go back to get those items. Story-wise we can assume Link gets both at the same time. Story and gameplay segregation here, folks.

I actually think it's pretty clever. Who would ever have considered that a point for another split?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


Honestly, I'm getting confused just trying to explain it myself.


----------



## Sloshy (Dec 23, 2011)

Fission said:


> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> > *trying creating a timeline for final fantasy*
> ...


Except for X and VII. Apparently, X has many similarities to VII because the director/designer/whoever else thought that the game would be a good prequel to VII (and, knowing how that game's story works, it makes an awful lot of sense).


----------



## KingAsix (Dec 23, 2011)

For the games I have played this makes prefect sense to me...I'll probably have to do some more reading for it to make prefect-er sense to me.

For those who are confused on the fact of how Link can die and live at the same time, its not that he died and lived at the same time.....In one time line he dies and in a completely different timeline he wins....They don't happen at the same time


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> tl;dr
> nintendo should just keep to one timeline.



Uh, that guy just explained HOW there are multiple timelines.
All that time travel is fragmenting the timeline into multiple scenarios.

Soulx already explained this, as you play Ocarina of Time, if at any time you die, you've just  doomed the world, but of course it's not going to say "Good going dumbass, now Ganon is king", and delete your save. Thus, it lets you complete the game, and as far as I remember...it doesn't show if link chose to stay an adult, or become a kid again?
Neither really matters, mind you. The game is static, it's not meant to show every possible outcome.
Both of Links choices, to either go back, or stay in the future, makes a huge difference.


----------



## Sloshy (Dec 23, 2011)

dragonkid6 said:


> I understand it all the timelines but one thing is still buggin' me... all the LoZ games in the _Adult Arc_ are Toon Link...So what exactly is the split between Hero of Time Successful?


In Twilight Princess, it shows Ganondorf being imprisoned as it happened in the end of OoT (with a few, extra, rather important details). This happens at the end of the child timeline before Ganondorf can take over the world. Because this timeline is created when Ganon doesn't take over Hyrule, the Adult Timeline, the one where he does defeat Ganon instead of simply imprisoning him, would logically lead to Wind Waker instead of Twilight Princess due to Ganon's revival. I don't see a problem with that. It's a new Link in a new game with a new art style. The games aren't designed to be 100% contiguous. There are little details differing in each version (the location and design of the Temple of Time, for one thing). While all of the games are on one giant timeline (with branching paths), the designers of the game clearly stressed artistic expression over complete accuracy.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 23, 2011)

I have no idea where this comes from but as far as I can see the statement that Link dies because of Ganondorfs spell in OoT is just speculation! In the Book and the translation of it on Zelda-Wiki it just states that "The Hero of Time is defeated". Now to defeat something or someone is a very broad thing to say. In my opinion it is the following way:

When Link goes 7 years through time for the first time he stays on the original timeline, where Ganondorf puts Hyrule into Chaos. Now in the future he does some things that will help him in the past. Then he actually goes back to the past were he is still on the original timeline. In the past he has abilities and things that help him change this past and because of that he afterwards went to a different future, thus abandoning the original timeline for all eternity, because he created an alternative version of it. So in the original timeline Ganondorf will take over and conquer Hyrule and that leads to the Sealing War and ALttP. That was the defeat of the Hero of Time, simply because he had to change the past because he wasn`t strong enough to fight Ganon(dorf) in that future...

Now in the alternated future he is strong enough to defeat Ganon and Zelda sends him back to the past. This is the timeline were there is no Link, because he was send back, and therefore the goddesses had to flood Hyrule which leads to WW.

As I said Zelda sends Link into the past in which he warns her young self and that's why Ganon gets executed (and eventually at some point sealed away, since tha's what his state is in TP), which leads to MM and TP.

I know it is complicated but I don't think that people should think defeat=death. But it actually makes a lot of sense!

Also there a still many holes in the overall timeline, like between MM and TP and on some other parts of the timeline so hopefully we`ll get these awesome games some more years


----------



## megabug7 (Dec 23, 2011)

This whole 'official' timeline did nothing but increase theories. When has any game that deals with time travel made any sense when put under scrutiny.
Chrono Trigger was one of the first but left inconsistencies in it's wake.

The whole Ocarina of Time debacle has created more questions than answers with this bloody timeline.


----------



## ganons (Dec 23, 2011)

but if link died when he was young, there could not have been an adult link......


----------



## jmanup85 (Dec 23, 2011)

the one thing i gather from this is that the triforce is split up in 2 timelines but can still coexist with its other counterparts  (i.e. Ganondorf has a piece in both the Child and the Adult timelines but it needs to be completed. The triforce is just weird man


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 23, 2011)

dragonkid6 said:


> The Hero of Time defeated arc seems like Non-Canon to me. Sorry to the fans of those games that followed but, seriously, making an arc on a "what if Link in OoT died" is just filler crap. I was in the middle of playing all the LoZ games to figure out a timeline but now I'm gonna skip the *Non-Canon/Spin-Off Arc*. To me, it's on the same level as Pokemon Ranger, or Pokemon Rumble.
> 
> EDIT: In my hastiness I mistyped. Fixed



T_T WHY in Holy Hell would you want to skip Link to The Past?  You're a madman!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 23, 2011)

raulpica said:


> ...I'm probably more confused than I was before
> 
> I hope someones does a better graphical timeline.



No doubt. I also hope someone uploads an ENGLISH SPEAKING video too. Video is pointless if we can't understand it at all.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sloshy said:


> dragonkid6 said:
> 
> 
> > I understand it all the timelines but one thing is still buggin' me... all the LoZ games in the _Adult Arc_ are Toon Link...So what exactly is the split between Hero of Time Successful?
> ...



Hrm, so they just changed the art style in WW, PH and the SP, but by the timeline, it's adult Link. Well now that we know this timeline there is but one question left....WHICH LINK IS THE HERO OF TIME!? To me it seems likely to be SS Link.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Dec 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> dragonkid6 said:
> 
> 
> > The Hero of Time defeated arc seems like Non-Canon to me. Sorry to the fans of those games that followed but, seriously, making an arc on a "what if Link in OoT died" is just filler crap. I was in the middle of playing all the LoZ games to figure out a timeline but now I'm gonna skip the *Non-Canon/Spin-Off Arc*. To me, it's on the same level as Pokemon Ranger, or Pokemon Rumble.
> ...


I'm gonna recant, that statement seeing as how, after further explanation, it makes sense. Good thing too since I already have those games. Only game I need to get is Wind Waker.....the one LoZ game I don't like.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's an even more needlessly convoluted timeline than you were you expecting. Merry Christmas!

Love,
Nintendo


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 23, 2011)

So to those who can't understand why the timeline branches "if he fails"...

Imagine ANY other series where time travel is involved. Let's say... Back To The Future, that's popular enough.

When the hero/s fail/s, there is always an alternate outcome that can happen. Remember when Doc Brown got shot to death by those Libyan terrorists? That was him failing. In that timeline, Marty goes from 1985 to 1955 afterwards, and a second timeline is created where he is able to be saved and other crazy shit happens. In doing so, however, other things were altered that caused all of their futures to be changed (Marty got that Sports Almanac and Biff got it) and Biff ruined shit.

The reason why there are three timeline branches is simple. It's because one is if Link fails, and one is with Young Link's continuation after Ocarina of Time (where Ganondorf is stopped before he can wreak havoc since Link knows what he is up to). The final one is the Adult Era's future after Ganondorf's actual defeat, and the world lives on peacefully after Ganondorf is sealed until he breaks out, whereas since the Hero of Time is gone, and they don't know how to stop him, so they just say "fuck it" and flood Hyrule so he can't have it. 


I, for one, and impressed. It seems like they have legitimately thought this out to some extent, it doesn't seem like it was completely made up half-assedly.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As I've said before, Nintendo have basically fucked a duck when it came to Zelda continuity so this is the most slapped together explanation they could fabricate. Why couldn't they just say "All the games aren't related at all and we just made different games with different settings because we fucking wanted to"?



Because they are links (lol) between the Zelda games, why not connect them? It also fun to see what they going to

do with the timeline. Imagine at one point there is another split in the timeline with N branches. 

The are infinity possibilities in time, so there could be a timeline where he fails. Basically that the timeline when you get a game over in Zelda. 

The way I see it, at any point that he fails that timeline would happen one way or another unless he fails in that actually timeline.



Hells Malice said:


> "Good going dumbass, now Ganon is king"







suprgamr232 said:


> This timeline makes sense. But I still don't fucking like it. I'd rather have no timeline and make us figure it out ourselves like the old days of a few weeks ago.




But everyone was slightly wrong!  Anyway, they can figure the next Zelda games continuation for another 25 years.


----------



## vpd (Dec 23, 2011)

NaokiKitsuhine said:


> As I've said before, Nintendo have basically fucked a duck when it came to Zelda continuity so this is the most slapped together explanation they could fabricate. Why couldn't they just say "All the games aren't related at all and we just made different games with different settings because we fucking wanted to"?


This.

The timeline stuff has just been made up years later after loads of games and been twisted and shit to try fit around the games, there was never a proper timeline in place or any real continuity.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 23, 2011)

Sure this makes sense, but I just like to believe each game is the same story just passed down, and over time told differently. That's why it's *The Legend *of Zelda.

I know that's not what Nintendo intended, but it makes things easier for everyone.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Dec 23, 2011)

I went and looked back at TP and OoT, and in TP you learn lessons from the Hero of Time, OoT Link is called the Hero of Time, but the Hero of Time closely resembles something akin to SS Link. But the Hero of Time talks about how he failed to guide other heroes and he wants to teach TP Link his skills. Now, at the end of the skill learning he says that the last skill is skill that is kept in the bloodline. I'm not gonna get into whether or not they're related, but if the Hero of Time has failed to teach other "heroes" and if he really is OoT Link (but dead) wouldn't that put the Hero of Time into the "Link is Defeated" arc? But since he shows up in TP, it only further proves that the Hero of Time is SS Link, right?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2011)

dragonkid6 said:


> I went and looked back at TP and OoT, and in TP you learn lessons from the Hero of Time, OoT Link is called the Hero of Time, but the Hero of Time closely resembles something akin to SS Link. But the Hero of Time talks about how he failed to guide other heroes and he wants to teach TP Link his skills. Now, at the end of the skill learning he says that the last skill is skill that is kept in the bloodline. I'm not gonna get into whether or not they're related, but if the Hero of Time has failed to teach other "heroes" and if he really is OoT Link (but dead) wouldn't that put the Hero of Time into the "Link is Defeated" arc? But since he shows up in TP, it only further proves that the Hero of Time is SS Link, right?


...i don't think you actually learn anything from the Hero of Time, I thought that thing only *taught* the heroes and isn't the actual hero of time. According to SS, the Link in that game is the official Hero of Time, as you 



Spoiler



see when you beat the game, Demise will cast a curse on you and your descendants that this sequence of events will continue on and on forever, causing Zelda and Link and Ganon (supposedly) to constantly resurrect whether through bloodline or a whatever and fight a battle of good and evil


 From what we learn here, every Link in each game is a descendant of the Hero of Time, despite which timeline it's in....I hope that all makes sense...

EDIT: Oh and in most every game the Hero is described differently, such as The Hero of Hyrule or The Hero of the Winds but generally (I believe) they are all just a descendant of SS Link.


----------



## dragonkid6 (Dec 23, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> dragonkid6 said:
> 
> 
> > I went and looked back at TP and OoT, and in TP you learn lessons from the Hero of Time, OoT Link is called the Hero of Time, but the Hero of Time closely resembles something akin to SS Link. But the Hero of Time talks about how he failed to guide other heroes and he wants to teach TP Link his skills. Now, at the end of the skill learning he says that the last skill is skill that is kept in the bloodline. I'm not gonna get into whether or not they're related, but if the Hero of Time has failed to teach other "heroes" and if he really is OoT Link (but dead) wouldn't that put the Hero of Time into the "Link is Defeated" arc? But since he shows up in TP, it only further proves that the Hero of Time is SS Link, right?
> ...


That's been my theory this whole time too, I just wanted to argue that the Hero of Time is not OoT Link is the same statement.


----------



## abel009 (Dec 23, 2011)

So basically, in Skyward sword you have another timeline split, where link goes back to the past to defeat demise, when link fails to defeat demise and where link goes back to his timeline and there is no hero to defeat demise so demise wins. So basically when you get game over on every game you get another timeline split.  am i making any sense?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 23, 2011)

Cyan said:


> Do you think it's the same Link all over the three timeline?
> 
> As the producer said once, it's different heros and Zelda (reincarnated or not).
> And, if I remember well, it's even explained in a Zelda game (was it Zelda2?) that all princesses are named Zelda in memory of the first one who is sealed. So there were a lot of generations between most games.


You could not be any more correct. Its Zelda 2. Although not explained in the game, it was in the manual...


It seems like they just separated them into 3 different series. 2D series, 3D realistic series, and 3Dcartoon link series.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

Works for me!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 23, 2011)

What is the sacred realm, exactly? It wasn't addressed in Skyward Sword, but it was sealed between Skyward Sword and Minish Cap.

Also, I think they made Minish Cap happen second because there were still people living in the sky.



chartube12 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Link dies when Gannon first hits him with the magic blast at the drawbridge in ocarina of time
> ...


Link did not make Majora's Mask.

That man you see in that manga page is supposedly the Fierce Deity.

It only looks like Link because the Fierce Deity in-game looks like adult Link.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 23, 2011)

dragonkid6 said:


> Sloshy said:
> 
> 
> > dragonkid6 said:
> ...


There is only ONE hero of time, when Link defeats gannon he becomes the hero of time and zelda sends him BACK in time leaving this "adult link timeline" WITHOUT the hero of time, or another link until generations later.

If SS come before OoT it is not possible for SS link to be the hero of time.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 23, 2011)

Still doesn't address the odd gap between Four Swords and Four Swords Adventure that can not be there for the timeline to make any sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2011)

This timeline is such a load of BS.
Nintendo basically duckfucked and ended up with this shit in the end


----------



## Sterling (Dec 23, 2011)

tigris said:


> This timeline is such a load of BS.
> Nintendo basically duckfucked and ended up with this shit in the end


Several people have said similiar things in this thread, and I don't see why you guys think this. Doubters, haters, and nintendorks alike, have all questioned the existance of this timeline. This is the real deal. This is not thrown together. It is thought out, and tied firmly together minus a couple plotholes. I guess haters gonna hate.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 24, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> Link dies when Gannon first hits him with the magic blast at the drawbridge in ocarina of time
> 
> im wondering if the next zelda game might show the footage where link is the creator of majorias mask
> 
> hes a nice little pic of the scene


What is this from? The Majora`s mask manga?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Several people have said similiar things in this thread, and I don't see why you guys think this. Doubters, haters, and nintendorks alike, have all questioned the existance of this timeline. This is the real deal. This is not thrown together. It is thought out, and tied firmly together minus a couple plotholes. I guess haters gonna hate.



You can tell the timeline is shit when it's dependent on events that can't even fucking happen in the game. All the Zelda games have a single ending and a single path of story progression, saying "Oh well there are two possible events" is the ultimate thing of ass pulling. If the game had alternate paths then I'd understand. But to have the timeline dependent on events that CAN'T EVEN FUCKING HAPPEN IN THE GAMES is probably the dumbest fucking thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2011)

that's it i've had enough

A WIZARD DID IT
A WIZARD DID IT!
A WIZARD DID IT!!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Several people have said similiar things in this thread, and I don't see why you guys think this. Doubters, haters, and nintendorks alike, have all questioned the existance of this timeline. This is the real deal. This is not thrown together. It is thought out, and tied firmly together minus a couple plotholes. I guess haters gonna hate.
> ...


The only two possible events scenario I see in that timeline is "The Hero of Time gets defeated" and "The Hero of Time is successful."
If I remember correctly, it is possible to be defeated by any enemy in Ocarina of Time, but it is also possible to defeat Ganon at the end of the game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 24, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> The only two possible events scenario I see in that timeline is "The Hero of Time gets defeated" and "The Hero of Time is successful."
> If I remember correctly, it is possible to be defeated by any enemy in Ocarina of Time, but it is also possible to defeat Ganon at the end of the game.



But you restart the game and it's not canon. If dying from getting slapped upside the head by a generic goblin is "canon" then there should be about a bagillion parallel universes in all the Zelda games. "Continuity" should be something that a user can draw together from playing the games. Having events in games specifically based around events that are not possible in other games is more than just absolute bullshit.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > The only two possible events scenario I see in that timeline is &quot;The Hero of Time gets defeated&quot; and &quot;The Hero of Time is successful.&quot;
> ...


I'd have stopped playing Ocarina of Time a while ago if getting a Game Over meant you finished the game.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 24, 2011)

Everyone knows that if you go back to 1955 and stop Biff from having the sports almanac then alternate 1985 history will be overwritten and the timeline will be restored.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 24, 2011)

Guys, I know this is a confusing timeline, but if we wait for the next game to come along, the timeline will get even more fucked up than it already is and we'll just forget it ever happened


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 24, 2011)

ok so i guess that "Dream in the first cutscene of OOT was a vision of an alternate timeline?


----------



## Nebz (Dec 24, 2011)

chrisrlink said:


> ok so i guess that "Dream in the first cutscene of OOT was a vision of an alternate timeline?


I don't think so. IIRC, it was just a vision of events to follow; specifically, Zelda rushing out of the castle and Ganon following.

EDIT: I haven't play OoT in a while but the only dream I remember in the beginning was that. When it all really happens Zelda throws the OoT, Ganon utters some crap, and you grab the Ocarina.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2011)

AshuraZro said:


> Everyone knows that if you go back to 1955 and stop Biff from having the sports almanac then alternate 1985 history will be overwritten and the timeline will be restored.


so what do you have to do to erase the 3rd timeline and put an end to all this bulllshit?


----------



## linuxGuru (Dec 24, 2011)

I think the link dying timeline just shows what would happen if he died. I don't think it means all three timelines actually happened.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot this...

[yt]VW27kyh7PVM[/yt]

And to contribute, yeah, this is getting pretty ludricous; as the Zelda games continue, it's only going to worsen. Wouldn't it be easier if Nintendo just admitted that they don't care about continuity and instead focus on creating scenarios that they think will be  fun?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 24, 2011)

Why was an official timeline made anyway?


----------



## pokefloote (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't believe Link dies. When he can go between times he returns to the past where he's already met Zelda. After beating OOT he returns to a past before even meeting Zelda. The unaltered past is the failed past.

EDIT: So basically, it's not as if the third timeline is a "Game Over" kind of deal.

"Failed" = Ganon rules Hyrule, it's as if the story went without any time travel and Link was an ordinary kid.
Win = Back to the past before even meeting Zelda, the King is informed about Ganon. Ganon is sealed or whatever.
Win = The future, where Link returned to the past after beating Ganon so there is no Link left in this timeline. Hyrule gets flooded with the return of Ganon.

It makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Several people have said similiar things in this thread, and I don't see why you guys think this. Doubters, haters, and nintendorks alike, have all questioned the existance of this timeline. This is the real deal. This is not thrown together. It is thought out, and tied firmly together minus a couple plotholes. I guess haters gonna hate.
> ...



The real legend of Zelda the original princes name that happens of outside the game is that shit too ?

they are not saying there are 3 possible timelines that could happen
they are saying each one actually happen  this timeline makes alot of sense

Zelda dumb move to send link back in time cause a major split in reality creating 3 universes  and you should know that sometimes  not all universes work the same


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 24, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:


> "Failed" = Ganon rules Hyrule, it's as if the story went without any time travel and Link was an ordinary kid.


It's not like as if time travel was never involved. If it wasn't involved, Link would never have become the Hero of Time. And trust me; there isn't any part of this split where Link wasn't the Hero of Time.

The ALttP split actually came to be from that little bit with the Spirit Temple. When you go there, nothing is accessable except a place for child Link to go. You travel back to the child era and do some things at the Spirit Temple. This is what causes the split in the first place. When you return to the Spirit Temple as an adult, things have been done there that weren't done before. You have the silver gauntlets, which you also didn't have before.

You visited the Spirit Temple on one part of the timeline split, but as soon as you went back in time and did things to the Spirit Temple as a child, you created a new timeline split. You can no longer go back to the Spirit Temple you had visited before; you've changed adult Link's time by changing things in child Link's time.

Because you changed things and cannot go back to the timeline as it was before, Ganon succeeded in that timeline.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 24, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> > "Failed" = Ganon rules Hyrule, it's as if the story went without any time travel and Link was an ordinary kid.
> ...


Link's trip to the Spirit Temple as a child didn't violate causality like what caused the child/adult timeline split. Unfortunately, I see no way for this third timeline to exist.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Several people have said similiar things in this thread, and I don't see why you guys think this. Doubters, haters, and nintendorks alike, have all questioned the existance of this timeline. This is the real deal. This is not thrown together. It is thought out, and tied firmly together minus a couple plotholes. I guess haters gonna hate.
> ...



Talk about close minded and retarded.
(not that you surprise me with it anymore)
First of all, if you want

The "failed" path, where Link does nothing to stop Ganondorf, was answered without Link dying as a cause (which btw, CAN happen in the game), where he literally disappears from a timeline, goes to the past and does something different and then returns to a different future. Meaning he DOOMED the previous future because he can never return to it. You CAN'T SHOW THAT IN THE GAME. If you don't wanna believe that, then you can believe dying = "failed" path. Just because it gives you a retry button doesn't mean Link would get one should he fuck up.

The Adult and Child paths aren't offered as options in the game because they happen right after you finish the game. They're not going to give you a random choice option "Hey so, do you wanna go back in time, or stay an adult?"
That doesn't make any sense.

It's obvious the timelines are an afterthought. They made it because fans have so heavily requested it. But you'd have to be full on Guild retarded to deny it actually flows very well for a bunch of games that weren't truly meant to link together. The splits make perfect sense, and the games fit into where they put them very well. Any arguments outside of consistency issues (and not "dis dun kant happen in dur gaim!") just make you look like an idiot. They're linear videogames, but that doesn't completely strike out the possibility of different outcomes. Though I guess you'd need an imagination to understand better.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 24, 2011)

I could type something out but I have a book suggestion instead (if nothing else read a summary/report someone has done on it- there is probably a nice video somewhere as well)

Hero with a thousand faces by one Mr Joseph Campbell.

The underlying theme of that book was the one I tended to apply to Zelda if the meeja studies part of my mind resurrected itself when pondering Zelda and sometimes even when looking at direct sequels.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 24, 2011)

It's kinda too complicated, I hope someone makes a simpler diagram.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2011)

Woah.

Best
Fridge logic
ever


----------



## heartgold (Dec 24, 2011)

You know, I think I've finally figured it out what makes sense to me. It's not call the the '*legend*' of Zelda for no reason

It's more like a story, what if sort of thing. If this alternative happens that's the outcome.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 24, 2011)

So the Child timeline is caused by Link going back in time at the end of OoT and getting the Ocarina of Time from Zelda to stop the Ganon thing from ever happening right?
And the Adult Timeline is by him not going back in time right?
And the Child Timeline is what actually happened in OoT right?
right?


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 24, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> So to those who can't understand why the timeline branches "if he fails"...
> 
> Imagine ANY other series where time travel is involved. Let's say... Back To The Future, that's popular enough.
> 
> ...



Just gonna put this here again since it seems the morons haven't read it. If you're all willing to accept plots of shit like Lost and Final Fantasy XIII, why are you giving such shit about _â€‹Zelda?_


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 24, 2011)

whats pissing me off is it never explains or shows how link fails the next zelda better fucking explain it either the 3ds or wiiu i don't care which!!


----------



## bradzx (Dec 24, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> whats pissing me off is it never explains or shows how link fails the next zelda better fucking explain it either the 3ds or wiiu i don't care which!!


Chill out pal.  it just Zelda game.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Dec 24, 2011)

Link fails because when Navi goes to wake him up, he thinks 'fuck it...' and remains asleep. If I was destined to save the world I'd need my 10 hours, dammit!

...You could say the same for every Zelda game though, actually; Link is a narcoleptic, it seems.


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 24, 2011)

Guys, the legend is not over yet, every new game will help explaining the story timeline, also, there will always be room for debate, it's something some designers implement into their games to keep them alive for generations to come.
There is another Zelda in the making for the 3DS and it's a totally new game not a remake, it could possibly explain the three-timeline theory and make everything sounds much more reasonable, just wait and see and enjoy playing each and every title of this awesome series.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 24, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...


... 

To make this not a one word post, I will again say that I like the timeline but _don't_ like having a timeline. So there.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2011)

Sterling said:


> tigris said:
> 
> 
> > This timeline is such a load of BS.
> ...


Haters gotta hate? Dude, I really, really like Zelda games. This timeline isn't thought out; it's just a bunch of titles churned out (albeit some mostly good titles) and rearranged in some "timeline" that has a three-way split to accomodate the retardation present in the timeline.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 24, 2011)

All the people hating on the timeline are those who didn't want it revealed. I say they can take there excuses and closed mindedness and GTFO!


----------



## heartgold (Dec 24, 2011)

> *Branch 1: Link is defeated by Ganon in OoT.*
> *Branch 2: Link comes back from the future in OoT and tells Zelda what’s going to happen, she sends him away.*
> *Branch 3: There is no longer a hero in the future of OoT since Link was sent back.*​​​After Link dies in Ocarina of Time, Ganon obtains the entire Triforce. The Seven Sages seal away Ganon and the whole Triforce as a last resort, but villains with their eyes on the Triforce make for the Sacred Realm, which eventually turns into the Dark World and is filled with evil power. The Seven Sages then try to seal away the Sacred Realm itself, but end up fighting with monsters. This is the Imprisoning War of A Link to the Past.​​​



Clear now?

http://www.newnintendo.net/blog/2011/12/22/hyrule-historia-timeline-details-spilled-branch/


----------



## Gahars (Dec 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> All the people hating on the timeline are those who didn't want it revealed. I say they can take there excuses and closed mindedness and GTFO!



Yes, because making legitimate complaints about the stupidly convoluted nature of the timeline obviously means we are just "close minded".

I hate to break this to you, but its called criticism, and Nintendo is far from immune to it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 24, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> So to those who can't understand why the timeline branches "if he fails"...
> 
> Imagine ANY other series where time travel is involved. Let's say... Back To The Future, that's popular enough.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I just thought. The timeline makes sense. I just don't get why they can't get it. It's like they're thinking that Link cannoot possibly fail. In a story, the hero is not always the winner.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Gahars said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > All the people hating on the timeline are those who didn't want it revealed. I say they can take there excuses and closed mindedness and GTFO!
> ...



This would mean more, if you weren't one of those people who defend the 3DS' delayed features, it's crappy launch ect.


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


The 3DS has nothing to do with this, don't bring bias into this thread.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Dec 24, 2011)

Beat the OP to the punch on the timeline, from a different source by 3 days.

here : http://gbatemp.net/topic/316304-official-zelda-timeline-to-be-revealed-on-december-21/page__st__75



There are always those that prefer fanon (Fan Canon) over the official canon.


----------



## Lushay (Dec 24, 2011)

If Link created Majora's mask, then who the heck is Majora?!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 24, 2011)

Lushay said:


> If Link created Majora's mask, then who the heck is Majora?!



What the... did I miss something? Where does it say Link made the mask?


----------



## Lushay (Dec 24, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> Link dies when Gannon first hits him with the magic blast at the drawbridge in ocarina of time
> 
> im wondering if the next zelda game might show the footage where link is the creator of majorias mask
> 
> hes a nice little pic of the scene



Here


----------



## machomuu (Dec 24, 2011)

Lushay said:


> Here


That's a non-canon picture from the extra story at the end of the unnofficial Majora's Mask manga.  And also, they never clarify if that character is a Link.

I don't have it in front of me, but I've read it twice.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Several people have said similiar things in this thread, and I don't see why you guys think this. Doubters, haters, and nintendorks alike, have all questioned the existance of this timeline. This is the real deal. This is not thrown together. It is thought out, and tied firmly together minus a couple plotholes. I guess haters gonna hate.
> ...


Yea, you're mad. Get over it. There's a timeline, and it most likely has been there, already thought out, and most definitely not thrown together. I just knew that when they got ready to release the timeline, people like you were gonna bitch. So yea, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Lushay (Dec 24, 2011)

machomuu said:


> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> > Here
> ...


Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 25, 2011)

chartube12 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...



Yeah, except I've been extremely critical of the 3DS, especially when it comes to those shortcomings, so I have no idea what you are talking about. And even if I have been defending Nintendo, wouldn't my criticism hold even more weight?

Unless there's some sort of Bizarro-Gahars running around the forum behind my back, I have no idea where you are got this impression.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 25, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



I actually agree with Guild on this one, I do believe the timeline was thrown together this year, and I do believe it's complete shit how they talk about alternate endings that never really appear in the games. But unlike Guild, I actually like the timeline. A little annoying how the alternate timelines are not truly mentioned in game, but as long as Nintendo pieced it together for me with explanations, I am happy.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 25, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



Don't bother arguing with him, lol. He can't argue back because his opinions are arbitrary and based on nothing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 26, 2011)

i've been doing some research in alttp and i've uncovered some interesting facts that might explain how link failed in oot.

1. the kid playing the flute you see in the meadow b4 you dig it up look at him closely is it link?

2. the old man is links father and this is what the old man says in the pub:

mumble mumble... My son
really liked to play the flute,
but he went to look for the
Golden Power and has not
returned... ... ...
I wonder where he is and what
he is doing now?...
... Zzzzzz Zzzzzz

could this be link been trying to get the triforce b4 ganon did and when ganon beat him to it it turned the golden land into the dark world and when link finally got in it turned link into whatever the hell he is when you see him.


3. one of the maidens says this when you rescue her:

Link, because of you, I can
escape from the clutches of
the evil monsters. Thank you!
...Do you know the prophecy of
the Great Cataclysm?
This is the way I heard it...
If a person who has an evil
heart gets the Triforce, a Hero
is destined to appear...
...and he alone must face the
person who began the Great
Cataclysm.
*If the evil one destroys the*
*Hero, nothing can save the*
*world from his wicked reign.*
Only a person of the Knights Of
Hyrule, who protected the
royalty of Hylia, can become
the Hero... You are of their
blood-line, aren't you? Then
you must rescue
Zelda without fail.

this means there is definitely going to be a game before alttp and it will fill in the missing pieces of the puzzle. hopefully it will be the one they make next.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2011)

Sterling said:


> Yea, you're mad. Get over it. There's a timeline, and it most likely has been there, already thought out, and most definitely not thrown together. I just knew that when they got ready to release the timeline, people like you were gonna bitch. So yea, haters gonna hate.



If the timeline was really thought out it wouldn't be so messed up. I'm sure they could've easily woven a better, linear timeline based on the canonical endings in the games. As I said before, having a storyline based on something that isn't known canon to people is rather dumb.

So yeah, haters gonna hate.


----------



## prowler (Dec 26, 2011)

Sterling said:


> There's a timeline, and it most likely has been there, already thought out, and most definitely not thrown together.


Don't think so, most series don't have a thought out timeline, they just add into the story when they're ready to make some money.

Look at Metal Gear Solid, _Final Fantasy VII_ and others.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

holy shit...it turns out the first original games were from the darkest timeline!

the hero of time was defeated and hyrule is f**ked


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 26, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> the timelines make sense but there's still a flaw link cannot win and be defeated at the same time creating a 3rd timeline! we seen him survive the spell the 1st time there is NO WAY he could have been killed by it a 2nd time or b4...THINK ABOUT IT



It's not bloody Harry Potter, that's broken logic. It's like saying "I've survived a car crash once, now I'm immune to car crashes!" - you don't develop immunity to things that can physically destroy you.

That said, it's also entirely possible that he could win the battle but be defeated in the war as a whole - they's the layman's interpretation.

If you said that it was a paradoxical situation that fractured reality and created a new timeline altogether you'd be closer to the truth.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, here's the thing.

The "true" timeline is that Ganondorf conquers Hyrule. This is the main timeline.

However this timeline is averted by Link when he travels back to retrieve the Lens of Truth and the Silver Gauntlets. This creates a second timeline, one in which Ganon is defeated.

However, Zelda sends Link back through time to (presumably) when his quest began. This changes the second timeline, into one where Ganon is defeated and the hero's bloodline no longer exists.

This also creates the third timeline, one in which Link warns Zelda and the King, Zelda sends Link off with the Ocarina of Time to protect it from Ganondorf, they attempt to execute Ganondorf but fail, and instead seal him in the Twilight Realm.


Any other timeline that exists, like for example in MM or OoA, all ultimately lead to the same end: the Moon (or Veran) extinguishes all life. ALL of those timelines are thus irrelevant, as there CAN'T be more games in them, because there's NO MORE STORY to tell.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 27, 2011)

this is how i think it happens

both ganon and link go after the triforce link needs it to stop him and wish him away or some shit and ganon of course needs to to rule the world. ganon somehow gets it 1st and wishes to rule the world but he fucks up and doesn't realize he can only rule the world he is currently in which is the sacred realm this turns it into the dark world. link is currently in the SR at the time and because ganon got the triforce 1st and wished the SR into the dark world it transforms link trapping him in the dark world 4ever. of course ganon wants to rule the light world as well so he starts to create a gateway to get in this causes the sealing war.

if you look at the alttp text what the maidens say as well as as what the flute kid says and his father you'll notice these events start to line up. the flute kid IS link before he got trapped in the dark world. this is how he fails causing the 3rd timeline BUT it is in fact the 1st timeline the other 2 are created by time travel making the child and adult timelines in an alternate universe.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 28, 2011)

morre nicer


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 28, 2011)

You know in Zelda 2 when you die, no matter HOW you die, Ganon is resurrected. There's another split right there! You can have a game in that time line where Link fails and Ganon comes back.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 28, 2011)

they better not pull that shit!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2011)

Supreme Dirt said:


> The "true" timeline is that Ganondorf conquers Hyrule. This is the main timeline.
> 
> However this timeline is averted by Link when he travels back to retrieve the Lens of Truth and the Silver Gauntlets. This creates a second timeline, one in which Ganon is defeated.



Which would be one timeline. If anything Ganon conquers Hyrule and then seven years later the "hero" mysteriously returns (we cough this up to time travel but Nintendo easily could've said he was honing his skills in the mountains or went into hibernation or whatever excuse they wanted) and defeats him. That's a single timeline. There's never any evidence that this timeline splits. In the end you defeat Ganon, end of story, resulting in one timeline. There's never a hint of that you're in a parallel dimension in which you actually returned. If there's a parallel dimension for that then, by their logic, there's infinite timelines from having Ganon die at birth to Link slipping out the door when you leave the house and die.



> However, Zelda sends Link back through time to (presumably) when his quest began. This changes the second timeline, into one where Ganon is defeated and the hero's bloodline no longer exists.



...Why couldn't Link have, armed with the knowledge of Ganon's impending takeover, warned Hyrule or saved the Princess? Hell, with access to time travel, why didn't Zelda just send Link back in time to where Ganon was vulnerable (like at his birth or something) and kill him there? It seems more logical than expecting a small child to travel through god-knows-what to retrieve these "artifacts" to help an older version of himself (by "older" I mean pretty much in the middle of puberty) to fight a godlike being with unimaginable power. OH BUT HE'S THE HERO OF TIME SO HE HAS TO WIN. When you mess with time travel you mess with gaping logic holes.



> This also creates the third timeline, one in which Link warns Zelda and the King, Zelda sends Link off with the Ocarina of Time to protect it from Ganondorf, they attempt to execute Ganondorf but fail, and instead seal him in the Twilight Realm.



Which is exactly what I said before and what seems like the most logical option outside of sending Link to Ganon's inception and destroying him there. If you wanted to continue with their asspulling and say Zelda's power only permits him to send him back this far, then it seems the most logical. I mean they couldn't have anticipated that Ganon just wouldn't die at excecution and exiling him to the Twilight Realm seemed like a plausible solution. And then Twilight Princess would be rather tightly sealed and not full of a large amount of plot holes, mainly because it didn't involve bullshit like time travel.




> Any other timeline that exists, like for example in MM or OoA, all ultimately lead to the same end: the Moon (or Veran) extinguishes all life. ALL of those timelines are thus irrelevant, as there CAN'T be more games in them, because there's NO MORE STORY to tell.



Yet Link does a Groundhog Day and continually repeats three days to stop the moon. This again to lead to infinite timelines pretty much. EDIT: And if Nintendo were to continue with this "timeline", they'd probably go with the canonical ending where the moon is stopped. Although with this timeline it basically shows Nintendo will say a big ol' "fuck you" to logical plot development and expansion and just use non canonical plot threads. I'm betting their next game takes place in an alternate dimension where Link never learned how to swim in Wind Waker and died when he slipped out of the boat before the first temple. Then evil took over and the world split into smaller worlds with their own types of gravity and environment. A new Hero of Time then arises (probably Link from Ocarina of Time when Zelda decides to shoot him into the future here but use her Magical Fairy Dust to make sure he doesn't age) and has to complete a series of platforming challenges to stop Ganondorf from becoming larger and more powerful. We'll call it Super Zelda Galaxy.

Time travel is an ultimate form of terrible deus ex machina. If anything it shows poor writing and development on their part. There's times when it works when it's well written and thoroughly explained (Back to the Future, Star Trek when it's not that bullshit Enterprise pulled), but basically just using it to create as many parallel universes as you want is just an incredibly shitty way to string together the unrelated plots of several games in a single series. This timeline isn't "deep" or "well thought out".


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT. 

http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=5455859


----------



## Lily (Dec 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:


> WAIT.
> 
> http://objection.mrd...o.php?n=5455859



You know as well as I do that the CDI games are not part of Zelda canon, and were only allowed to be developed based on that terrible, asinine agreement Nintendo signed at the time.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 28, 2011)

this is the TRUE timeline


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 29, 2011)

i just realized something...which link is the doomed one?


----------



## YhasinAhmed (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.gamezone.com/news/official-zelda-series-timeline-explained

Due to Link's jumping around the timestream, three seperate universes were created. In the first timelime, when OOT's Link first pulls out the Master Sword and goes into the future, he actually travels to an alternate future universe, disapearing from his original universe forever. This "original universe" timeline continues on without OOT's Link to defeat Ganon, who is instead trapped by the seven sages, setting up the events of Link to the Past.

In the adult timeline, Link triumphs in the future universe against OOT's Ganon, but then returns to the past. This leaves the future universe without a Link to fight against Ganon once he returns, forcing Hyrule to flood the kingdom to save it, and setting up Wind Waker

In the child timeline, we continue to follow Ocarina of Time's Link, who after defeating Ganon in the future, returns to an alternate past universe not knowing of the timeline splits he's created (that's what you get for mucking around with space-time). This Link continues his adventures, blissfully unaware of the damage he's wrought upon the other two timelines.



Does everyone undertsand now????????


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nintendo dun goofed with the Zelda Timeline.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2012)

that is absolute bs that is not how time works (at least fictional time ) if link travels into the future than returns to the past he will return to the same timeline and be there to defeat ganon!! who the fuck thinks up this proposterous shit. ninty need to go watch back to the future and benders big score to learn how (fictional) time REALLY works!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

Guys, by the way, Final Fantasy I (In Dawn of Souls) hints at Link dying at some point.
So the timeline where the Hero of Time failed could have happened, according to that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 4, 2012)

final fantasy i think you have the wrong thread?!


----------



## bradzx (Jan 4, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Guys, by the way, Final Fantasy I (In Dawn of Souls) hints at Link dying at some point.
> So the timeline where the Hero of Time failed could have happened, according to that.


XD  FAILZ!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't know we had a FF X TLZ. 

Sorry, just had too...


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> WAIT.
> 
> http://objection.mrd...o.php?n=5455859




those game are in a diferent universe were everyone die  of eating too many dodongos


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Guys, by the way, Final Fantasy I (In Dawn of Souls) hints at Link dying at some point.
> So the timeline where the Hero of Time failed could have happened, according to that.





Bladexdsl said:


> final fantasy i think you have the wrong thread?!


I do recall seeing a tombstone in _FFI_ that said "Here lies Link."  It was there even in the original Famicon version in Japan (in the NES version it said "Here lies Erdrick," a nod to _DQ1_).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 5, 2012)

i finally figured it out it makes perfect sense now i don't know why i couldn't see it earlier...here it is the real timeline


----------



## nando (Jan 5, 2012)

wait... why are people saying link traveled to the future? he never did, he was sealed in the secret realm for 7 years till he was old enough to handle the sword. if he had traveled to the future, he would of being a child in the future.


----------



## matt382 (Jan 5, 2012)

Instead of saying Link was 'defeated', I see it more as 'erased'.

When Link takes the Master Sword, he is sealed away for 7 years - which is in a different realm.

Therfore, he is erased from Hyrule, and that timeline continues without Link, leading to A Link to the Past.

Back to OoT, Link is released from being sealed. The old timeline has continued, but since Link is returned a new timeline is created. Link defeats Ganon etc. then is returned to the past by Zelda. Link is therefore 'erased' from this timeline, which then continues onto Wind Waker - as Link isnt there to stop Ganon breaking free.

Back in the past, a new timeline is created when Link informs Zelda of Ganondorf's intentions - carrying on the Majora's mask etc.

To understand the timelines better go play Chrono Cross. I know its unrelated, but there's a part in the game where you get to an ocean where every possible timeline caused by time travelling back in Chrono Trigger is there floating around.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 5, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> 1. the kid playing the flute you see in the meadow b4 you dig it up look at him closely is it link?


No, it's not. It doesn't even look like Link.



Bladexdsl said:


> 2. the old man is links father and this is what the old man says in the pub:
> 
> mumble mumble... My son
> really liked to play the flute,
> ...


No. There's not even a scrap of a hint that the old man is even talking about Link. Besides, Link turns into a bunny in the Dark World. There is no possible way he could be turned into any other creature because it's your spirit that determines your form in the Dark World (unless you have the Moon Pearl).

And on another note, why would there be two Links in the same game? This isn't Four Swords!



Bladexdsl said:


> 3. one of the maidens says this when you rescue her:
> 
> Link, because of you, I can
> escape from the clutches of
> ...



...No it doesn't. The dialogue serves as more backstory. It has nothing to do with a hint about a future game. Your proof doesn't prove your point at all.
The Great Cataclysm is the entirety of A Link to the Past. The prophecy mentioned explains what happens when an evil person gains the Triforce. What happens in the game? Ganon, an evil person, gains the Triforce.
The 'evil one destroys the hero' bit explains what happens if you fail. If you game over.
The rest is just explanation about who can become the hero and all that.


----------



## matt382 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yet another picture help confuse - I mean explain to people the timeline.





Hero defeated timeline happens because when Link is sealed, there is no one to stop Ganon from taking over.

Adult timeline happens because after Link defeats Ganon and is sent to the past, there is no one in that timeline to stop Ganon breaking free.

Child timeline happens due to Link informing Zelda of Ganondorf's plans and stopping him from entering the Sacred Realm.


----------



## nando (Jan 5, 2012)

ugh, you just made things worse.


----------



## matt382 (Jan 5, 2012)

nando said:


> ugh, you just made things worse.



Hmmm, I'll try to simplify my theory:

Timeline 1 (Hero's defeat) - Ganon takes over while Link is sealed, and erased from that timeline.

Timeline 2 (Child Era) - 7 years after being sealed, Link is released, causing a new timeline.
Link defeats Ganon and is sent to the past, Child timeline is created.

Timeline 3 - (Adult Era) - After being sent to the past, there is no Link to stop Ganon after breaking free.
Adult timeline is created.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 6, 2012)

the true timeline is on the previous page it works for me


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2012)

it's all explained here


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jan 6, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> 3. one of the maidens says this when you rescue her:
> 
> Link, because of you, I can
> escape from the clutches of
> ...



I have always, ever since playing ALTTP on the SNES when it came out, I have wanted a game set in the time of the war talked about in the intro to ALTTP(Ive had some crazy ideas of my own, like an MMO set at this time in Hyrule's history, you know because there is a third time split the wizard makes the alternate time line)

I do believe your 3rd point about the maiden speaking of the Knights of Hyrule and the Hylian blood-line is referring to a passed chosen hero of the goddesses(marked by the goddesses with the triforce of courage on left hand)and fullfilled the profecy, that fought againts Ganondorf(since he doesn't transform into Ganon at the end of OoT cause a wizard makes the alternate time-line remember?)and his hordes of evil that come from the sacred realm once he obtains the triforce.

This hero defeats Ganondorf likely with the the master sword, where then Ganondorf transforms into Ganon. This hero will not be able to kill Ganon because he doesn't have the silver arrows so the sages seal it up. So this is why we see Ganon in ALTTP.

So, Ganon is not created during ALTTP, but rather during the SW. Ganon already has the triforce at the begining of ALTTP and is sealed away in the now Dark Realm and is trying to get out to take over the light world. The evil wizard Agahnim(hey maybe he made the alternate timeline) under control of Ganon, seeks out all of the maidens which are decendents of the sages that sealed the Dark Realm, to break the seal, which he is successful at doing sending out evil once again.

I also do not agree with all of the evidence you provided that points 1 and 2 prove Link is the flute kid. But, I do see flute kid being a relevant role in the ALTTP prequel.

And the wizard doesn't need to create any new Links or Ganondorfs because whatever reincarnations are chosen by the Goddesses and marked with the triforce, always being a Link, Zelda, and Ganondorf(courage, wisdom,strength). Hey maybe it was the three Goddesses that made the 3rd time-line you know they did create *ALL OF HYRULE AND THE TRIFORCE.* One for each, what Divas. Or really the biggest cop out of all would be they weren't goddess at all, they were aliens! I mean how else were these ancient civilizations supposed to erect such megalithic structures.


Spoiler


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2012)

this would make so much more sense...







Come to think of it.... the landscapes in Four Swords Adventures and A Link To The Past are pretty similar. So it will make sense ALttP placement in the timeline.


On the other hand, if Nintendo had added a secret ending to OoT 3D were you could actually see Link being defeated in the last battle... the official timeline will be perfect
I’m okay with the possibility of the Hero being defeated in a game, that's really cool! But the problem is... I never saw it in the game, the "game over" screen isn’t enough to be canon.


----------

